

Lemony Snicket's "The Bad Beginning" full text (legit) - sp332
http://browseinside.harpercollinschildrens.com/index.aspx?isbn13=9780064407663&WT.mc_id=NEWS_AUTK_SNICKET_FULLACCESS_111109
accompanying video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9F0OpJenLA
======
chaosmachine
What's the context? Is this an exploit?

~~~
sp332
(I was sure I put a comment here earlier explaining - wonder where it went?)

I got this in an email from HarperCollins today, from the Lemony Snicket
Mailing list. Written in classic Snicket style, saying everything opposite:

"Dear Reader,

Something terrible has happened.

The entire text of THE BAD BEGINNING, the first book in A Series of
Unfortunate Events, has been made available online. For FREE. Open to anyone.
Including horrible villains, innocent readers, and you.

PLEASE DO NOT FORWARD THIS LINK TO FRIENDS, FAMILY, OR PEOPLE WITH COMPUTERS.
SHARING THE UNABRIDGED FREE VERSION OF THE BAD BEGINNING WITH SOMEONE WHO HAS
NEVER READ IT IS COMPLETELY IRRESPONSIBLE. "Completely irresponsible" is a
phrase which here means "no one will be able to prove you did it."

The sudden appearance of the uncoded text online may be a horrible mistake.
Hopefully, it will be corrected as soon as possible.

With all due respect, Lemony Snicket"

There's a video to go with it: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9F0OpJenLA>

